# Waiting for Grant after received Natural Justice Letter and replied it



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Hello Guys

please share your time after received Natural Justice Letter or Adverse Information PIC4020.

I got natural justice letter on 25 May, 2016 and replied them on 21 June, 2016.

Still I am waiting.

so please share your timeline with natural justice letter received and when you submitted answer.

Application Lodge : 11 Aug, 2015
Medical Done : 08 Nov, 2015
PCC : 12 Dec, 2015
Physical Verification : 18 April, 2016
Natural Justice Letter : 25 May, 2016
Natural Justice Letter Replied : 21 June, 2016
Grant : still waiting


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Anyone who got natural justice letter or adverse information (PIC4020). and now waiting for visa?


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

pareshprince said:


> Anyone who got natural justice letter or adverse information (PIC4020). and now waiting for visa?


I got NJL with adverse information on 22-dec 2015 and replied on 13-Jan 2016. I received my grant on 6th May 2016. In between they re-verify my job on 5th April for what they issue NJL.

Wait and patience if everything genuine.


----------



## ozpunjabi (Jun 21, 2015)

What wrong went in physical verification?


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

they did physical verification in my company. in my present company provide two different services one is outsourcing for civil engg and another is IT company. they have doubt my company is not an IT company. i send them all proof of IT company. that is main point of my NJL.


----------



## pareshprince (May 11, 2015)

Hello Samage

what was reason to got NJL in your case?



samage said:


> I got NJL with adverse information on 22-dec 2015 and replied on 13-Jan 2016. I received my grant on 6th May 2016. In between they re-verify my job on 5th April for what they issue NJL.
> 
> Wait and patience if everything genuine.


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

I got NJL coz of unable to verify the roles & duties of my work, even after submitting 2 statutory declarations from my colleagues at the time of logging visa. 

07-Apr-2016 : NJL Issued
16-Apr-2016 : NJL Responsed
:noidea:
:confused2:


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

arunkareer said:


> I got NJL coz of unable to verify the roles & duties of my work, even after submitting 2 statutory declarations from my colleagues at the time of logging visa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Why were you not able to verify roles and duties? Didn't they accept the SD?



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

AJAUS said:


> Why were you not able to verify roles and duties? Didn't they accept the SD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes they didnt accept SD from colleagues...


----------



## AJAUS (Mar 30, 2016)

That's strange because I have seen multiple scenarios on this forum wherein SDs for colleagues have been accepted. What actions would you be taking now?



263212 | ICT Support Engineer 
ACS: 31-03-16
EOI: 09-05-16
SA Application: 04-07-16
SA Approval: 15-07-16
Visa Lodge: 06-08-16
Document Request Marriage Certificate: 18-08-16 
Document provided to CO: 07-09-16
Visa Grant: 08-09-2016
IED: 21-07-17
Points- Age: 25, Education: 15, Work Experience: 10, English: 20, SA SS: 5 Total: 75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GARRY_2015 (Jul 1, 2015)

arunomax said:


> I got NJL coz of unable to verify the roles & duties of my work, even after submitting 2 statutory declarations from my colleagues at the time of logging visa.
> 
> 07-Apr-2016 : NJL Issued
> 16-Apr-2016 : NJL Responsed
> ...


Hi,

You have submitted two Statutory Declarations from your colleagues. 

Did they contact your company's HR for Job Duties verification or they contacted your colleagues?

how many employers you have submitted ?

I this your last employer?


----------



## arunomax (Sep 7, 2015)

GARRY_2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have submitted two Statutory Declarations from your colleagues.
> 
> ...


I have only one Employer (an MNC, still active there) and they contacted the employer where they can't give out the duties information. Hence the NJL. 
No contact was made to colleagues.


----------

